# Journey to the Miiverse



## Gahars (Jan 5, 2014)

Or "The Sum of All Nintendo's Fears"



Spoiler











 


Spoiler










 


Spoiler










 


Spoiler: Warning: Stage 4 Cancer










If this is the Wii U's audience... well, maybe I should appreciate the console a little more. Sure, the games may be lacking and the tablet may be weak, but at least the Wii U has containment going for it.


----------



## Flame (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## GameWinner (Jan 5, 2014)

Flame said:


>


Wii U for mature gamers confirmed! ?


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 5, 2014)

i hate to say this... but this topic made me LOL!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 5, 2014)

We appreciate your sacrifice recon mission young Gahars.

At some point in the next few days some people will turn up with a syringe and a happy fun time jacket that ties at the back. They are there to transport you to the happy fun time land (it is a bit of a long and bumpy journey) but you will be so much happier there when you awake.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 5, 2014)

This is a twofer!



Spoiler














 
Christian: 1
Atheists: 0


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 5, 2014)

What did you expect from a "social network" by Nintendo?


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 6, 2014)

ok... this is just getting more messed up the more i read this topic...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 6, 2014)

DJPlace said:


> ok... this is just getting more messed up the more i read this topic...



You have been on GBAtemp for over 5 years and you have not realised that is how we roll around here?


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 6, 2014)

Flame said:


>


 
Oh for fuck's sake; really? But, tbh, I think these are the same types of people who go on XBL and play Call of Doody. But that game takes no skill: point, shoot, increase gamertag points. Jumping on Goomba's, eating mushrooms; now that's skillful playing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

MiiVerse for Science!


Spoiler










Not sure is soulx or ShadowSoldier...  ...but either way, smooth.


Spoiler










Wii U's userbase _always_ had an eccentric taste for controllers... and by eccentric I mean _hip as all hell_. 


Spoiler










No sonny, I'm afraid you bought a Wii U. 


Spoiler










...Gahars? 


Spoiler










...true _"horse lovers"_, huh... not sure if  or ... probably a little bit of both. 


Spoiler










I think you meant a _"gang bang"_, sonny... 


Spoiler










 
*EDIT:*



>


If they tried to convey that the Wii U is old and outdated since Day 1 wheras the PS4 and XBox One are vigorous, alive and kicking then they did a good job. _;O;_


----------



## Arras (Jan 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> If they tried to convey that the Wii U is old and outdated since Day 1 wheras the PS4 and XBox One are vigorous, alive and kicking then they did a good job. _;O;_


No no, it's "Children please!" because only children would get a WiiU.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Maxternal (Jan 8, 2014)

oh, the tears  they don't stop


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2014)

Damn, this guy's got moves.






WAIT WAIT WAIT! One more...


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 8, 2014)

Nintendo's target audience!


----------



## Sop (Jan 8, 2014)

i saw this on /autism/


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Damn, this guy's got moves.



Some people like older women, stop being so judgemental. Just because he will hopefully be spared the awkward phase.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 8, 2014)

FOXI STOP IT  THERE'S SO MUCH STUPIDITY


----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> FOXI STOP IT  THERE'S SO MUCH STUPIDITY


Now there's a quote I'll take out of context


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 8, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> FOXI STOP IT  THERE'S SO MUCH STUPIDITY


 
Shut up suprgamr


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 8, 2014)

Veho said:


> Now there's a quote I'll take out of context


 
VEHO DON't stop it


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 8, 2014)

MiiVerse for Biology!


Spoiler











MiiVerse users have priorities!


Spoiler










...it always starts with sucking the head... and then you have _"a type of feeling"_... 


Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 9, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> _DramaVerse_


Still better love story than Titanic... but... whoa. I feel bad for laughing...


----------



## Flame (Jan 9, 2014)

lol poor allan.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 9, 2014)

That was... creepy as fuck.


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Still better love story than Titanic... but... whoa. I feel bad for laughing...


 
Better love story than _Titanic_?  are you high? I was laughing during this one and crying during the _Titanic_ one. Well not laughing out loud, but just chuckling and the like.


----------



## Flame (Jan 9, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Better love story than _Titanic_?  are you high? I was laughing during this one and crying during the _Titanic_ one. Well not laughing out loud, but just chuckling and the like.


 

no homo.


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 9, 2014)

Flame said:


> no homo.


 
You people sure are weird. Y'know, there's a reason it won 13 Academy Awards, making it only one of two movies to ever earn that many. I think some of those included the story and the camera work.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Y'know, there's a reason it won 13 Academy Awards, making it only one of two movies to ever earn that many. I think some of those included the story and the camera work.


 

You're on the right track, you just picked the wrong two reasons...


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 9, 2014)

Gahars said:


> You're on the right track, you just picked the wrong two reasons...


 
Her jugs. No? Well, then him & her.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 9, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Her jugs. No? Well, then him & her.


Obviously her eyes You p***rt. 
God Allan was right about you ;O;


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 9, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Obviously her eyes You p***rt.
> God Allan was right about you ;O;


 
;O; I don't think so; you guys are so strange. Her eyes?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> ;O; I don't think so; you guys are so strange. Her eyes?








Join us
You will join us.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> ;O; I don't think so; you guys are so strange. Her eyes?


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 9, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> *snip*
> Join us
> You will join us.


Y-you've got some creepy shit running around in your head.


Gahars said:


> *snip*


 
You're missing the *emotion*, man. Yes, it's that important, even for *shudders* *you*.


----------



## Flame (Jan 9, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Y-you've got some creepy shit running around in your head.
> 
> 
> You're missing the *emotion*, man. Yes, it's that important, even for *shudders* *you*.
> ...


 



not 1

not 2

not 6

not 12

but 13 Academy Awards
















..












no homo.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Flame (Jan 9, 2014)

This is a Picture of Leonardo DiCaprio Crying Made With Smaller Pictures of Oscar Winners


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 9, 2014)

I oughta just report everything not related to the stupid things you find on the MiiVerse. You chose your username well, *Flame*. Oh, and the "Derailer of a Thread" award goes to Foxi4 for insulting the greatest romance story in Hollywood's history. And the "Co-derailer of a Thread" award goes, proudly, to me.

Edit: I should've done this a long-ass time ago. *Pow! Whap! Ow!*


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 9, 2014)

uh, that's a penis


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Maxternal (Jan 9, 2014)

... and not a very good drawing of one either. Took me a while to recognize it.


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> uh, that's a penis


Uh, that's Freudian


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 9, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> uh, that's a penis


 

i dare someone to do a spongbob square PENIS drawing. i made on using paint but sadly it got lost in my windows 98 PC... i bought in the year 2000!! also Titanic worst movie ever!! i went and saw that with my parents... in the movie theaters (TRUE FUCKING STORY) saw those boobies/TITS and they gave me a look they want to fuck and rape me in the movie theaters. and the worst thing is i got no wood from seeing those TITS!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 10, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> _(...) _the greatest romance story in Hollywood's history.


Oh come on, that's _so_ debatable it's not even funny.

It's really a very basic, waffer-thin story that's been done hundreds upon hundreds of times - uptown girl meets a downtown man, romance transcends class boundries, then tragedy strucks. The End.

Seriously calmwaters, it's a tear squeezer on a very, very basic and low level. I'm not saying that it's a bad movie, not by any stretch of the imagination, but to call it the best Hollywood romance of all time is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 18, 2014)

"Fun" fact: Whiplash, if strong enough, is capable of breaking bone. Even the emotional kind. Especially the emotional kind.



Spoiler










 
Boy, this kid is a straight shooter with "upper management" written all over him.



Spoiler










 
This throws my entire perception of reality into question.



Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Jan 20, 2014)

Even Bowser cannot stand this evil.



Spoiler










 
Of corpse!



Spoiler










 
It's gonna happen.



Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2014)

I like how he turns on his swag in the last post and winks.

You go, boy! You're doing great!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I like how he turns on his swag in the last post and winks.
> 
> You go, boy! You're doing great!


*First post


----------



## Gahars (Jan 26, 2014)

Of course, the ancient strategy of Sun Tzu Poo.



Spoiler










 
I choose to believe this is a followup.



Spoiler










 
>"True Ultimate Gamer"
>Owns a Wii U
>SmugAnimeFace.png



Spoiler










 
I don't know what's worse: The post, or the two yeahs.



Spoiler


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I don't know what's worse: The post, or the two yeahs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Its a hell of a drug.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Why of course, xir...*


Spoiler










*MiiVerse knows politics!*


Spoiler










*...good to know*


Spoiler










*MiiVerse is radical (in a bad way)!*


Spoiler










*MiiVerse is good at Swordplay (and Archery too)!*


Spoiler










*MiiVerse is Touch Generation-Friendly!*


Spoiler










*MiiVerse knows canon (and when it doesn't, it asks)!*


Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *MiiVerse is good at Swordplay (and Archery too)!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Computer games are said to help hand-eye coordination.


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *MiiVerse is radical (in a bad way)!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Maybe he just likes Mountain Dew.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2014)

It's like rain on your wedding day, it's a free ride when you've already paid...


Spoiler










 
Priorities.


Spoiler










 
You _can't_ relate to a green, spotted dinosaur with mad sneaks? Damn, son.


Spoiler










 
#ItGetsBetter?


Spoiler


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 9, 2014)

*> Jailbreaking*
*> Criminal*

Laughs were had. He didn't choose the thug life...! _;O;_


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 9, 2014)

I wonder what the Friends app on the Vita would be like if Sony made it a little more like Miiverse.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 9, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I wonder what the Friends app on the Vita would be like if Sony made it a little more like Miiverse.


Probably also terribad, but it isn't like MiiVerse. _;O;_

*MiiVerse is Kind:*


Spoiler


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 10, 2014)

Never again will I bother to look at my Miiverse feed, especially the comments on any Smash Bros. post.

Now I truly understand terms like Nintenyearold and Nintard


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 11, 2014)

Miiverse was kinda cool at first (like first day or so), since you'd go look and there were a ton of cool drawings people made, then it quickly started getting filled up with Nintenyearolds.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Feb 11, 2014)

Duo8 said:


>


lol xD lol xD lol xD lol xD


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2014)

Almost one month later, let's dive back in, shall we? This time, Smash Bros. edition.

HowAboutNo.avi



Spoiler










 
Chinese cartoons? In my video games?



Spoiler










 
No comment.



Spoiler










 
He likes Ike. He _really_ likes Ike.



Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 13, 2014)

There are a lot of horrible posts that I see on Miiverse. I just don't know how to snap a picture of it (Something Vita and PS4 can do)..


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 13, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> There are a lot of horrible posts that I see on Miiverse. I just don't know how to snap a picture of it (Something Vita and PS4 can do)..


Use the website and screenshot em! Miiverse.Nintendo.net


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 27, 2014)

Journey to the MiiVerse: Romance Edition!






MiiVerse knows how to kiss!






MiiVerse has desires...

Kudos go to Yepi69's Facebook, the things he finds...


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2014)

You fell for a smokescreen Foxi4 -- we all know how filthy 13 year olds and onwards are, I mean they have all grown up with the internet.

The last dude in the second picture clearly has two girlfriends and has just realised the difference between two girlfriends and a harem.


----------



## Flame (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 4, 2014)




----------



## dario14 (May 4, 2014)

Wow these posts have me in tears I'm laughing so much. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## GameWinner (May 4, 2014)

I should get back on Miiverse.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Duo8 (May 5, 2014)

Have this been posted?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2014)

As if more evidence were needed that I had become an old man I had to go look that up ( http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=88 , scroll down) and still did not get it.


----------



## Duo8 (May 5, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> As if more evidence were needed that I had become an old man I had to go look that up ( http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=88 , scroll down) and still did not get it.


 
Actually she was referring to players with "88" in their name on Steel Divers Sub Wars.
It's an identifier for /sdswg/.


----------



## ResleyZ (May 8, 2014)

Spoiler: Prepare yourself


----------



## pokefloote (May 12, 2014)

epic meemee brah xDDD


----------



## Gahars (May 12, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> *snip*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 12, 2014)

anunymoose r love 
anunymoes r life
50 1337


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Qtis (May 18, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> snip


 
That kid is going places. Not necessarily good places, but places nevertheless


----------



## Gahars (May 18, 2014)

Qtis said:


> That kid is going places. Not necessarily good places, but places nevertheless


 

Would those "places" include your mom?


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> *snip*


All hail the sass lord.


----------



## GameWinner (May 18, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


>


Sick burn


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 18, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


>


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

*MiiVerse knows how to pimp:*


Spoiler















 
*MiiVerse has all the qualities of a perfect boyfriend:*


Spoiler















 
*MiiVerse is compatible with m'ladies:*


Spoiler










 
*MiiVerse has issues:*


Spoiler










 
*MiiVerse is horny:*


Spoiler















 
*MiiVerse **expertly** avoids embarrasment:*


Spoiler










 
*MiiVerse is racially sensitive:*


Spoiler










 
*MiiVerse knows how not to spoil the game:*


Spoiler










 
*MiiVerse has the D:*


Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 18, 2014)




----------



## chavosaur (May 18, 2014)




----------



## GameWinner (May 18, 2014)

chavosaur said:


>


I can't breathe


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I can't breathe


Don't - the pathogens might be airborne!


----------



## CompassNorth (May 25, 2014)

taken from somewhere


----------



## GameWinner (May 25, 2014)

http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=824980

Nice try


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 4, 2014)

*crying*


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 4, 2014)

Lol "console banned"


----------



## Zero Dozer (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh God. And here I was thinking they only didn't know how to play Metroid.

Jesus, those guys think the Miiverse is like 4chan. They're on a higly advanced stage of mental retardation.

Well, so much for my first message, but I had to say it.


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 10, 2014)

Miiverse is like a child-friendly version of /v/.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 10, 2014)

I know that this is the EoF, but I'd like to get serious here (just for a moment, don't worry) and state my opinion of Miiverse.  At first I thought it was ridiculous, partly because of the name.  When they started out it was insanely strict, if you even thought about saying "poop" (or posted www.HacksDen.com in my your profile) you got a 2-week ban.

Then they started easing up.  Light swearing is usually allowed (just don't make it an insult), and people post some hilarious stuff.  Sometimes when I get bored I just go to Miiverse and look through the great comments, or view some of the impressive art people have drawn.  I absolutely love it.  It's also satisfying helping new gamers get past obstacles (especially in VC games) that would otherwise cause a rage-quit.

I've been playing Oblivion on PC for a few weeks and I keep wanting to pause the game and post a screenshot on Miiverse, but then remembering I can't do that.


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 10, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I've been playing Oblivion on PC for a few weeks and I keep wanting to pause the game and post a screenshot on Miiverse, but then remembering I can't do that.


 
You could if you hack your Wii U


----------



## Flame (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Drink the Bleach (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


>


But then he wouldn't be able to sing "dey see me rollin'".


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 10, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I know that this is the EoF, but I'd like to get serious here (just for a moment, don't worry) and state my opinion of Miiverse. At first I thought it was ridiculous, partly because of the name. When they started out it was insanely strict, if you even thought about saying "poop" (or posted www.HacksDen.com in my your profile) you got a 2-week ban.
> 
> Then they started easing up. Light swearing is usually allowed (just don't make it an insult), and people post some hilarious stuff. Sometimes when I get bored I just go to Miiverse and look through the great comments, or view some of the impressive art people have drawn. I absolutely love it. It's also satisfying helping new gamers get past obstacles (especially in VC games) that would otherwise cause a rage-quit.
> 
> I've been playing Oblivion on PC for a few weeks and I keep wanting to pause the game and post a screenshot on Miiverse, but then remembering I can't do that.


The problem with MiiVerse is that Nintendo is still very much afraid of _"everything Internet"_ - they dipped a toe in, they've decided that the stream is cold and decided to return to their blanket. The MiiVerse has all the potential to become Nintendo's console equivalent of Facebook, including video and photo sharing, proper Friends List that work on MiiVerse and in-game, automatic collection and sharing of the dreaded Friend Codes etc., but they have to brave themselves into it or it'll always be _"politically correct first and foremost"_ and it will never reach its full potential because _"think of the children!"_.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 10, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The problem with MiiVerse is that Nintendo is still very much afraid of _"everything Internet"_ - they dipped a toe in, they've decided that the stream is cold and decided to return to their blanket. The MiiVerse has all the potential to become Nintendo's console equivalent of Facebook, including video and photo sharing, proper Friends List that work on MiiVerse and in-game, automatic collection and sharing of the dreaded Friend Codes etc., but they have to brave themselves into it or it'll always be _"politically correct first and foremost"_ and it will never reach its full potential because _"think of the children!"_.


You really should look into things before complaining about them. 

The friend system is fine.  There is no friend-code system on the Wii U.  It works just like any other setup.  If you like someone, send them a friend request.  It logs all the names of people you've played online with recently too, so if you liked someone on chat and forgot to send a request in-game, you can do it later.  I've even run across a few people from GBAtemp on Monster Hunter and added them.

There is a messaging system in Miiverse, and you can call people (video and/or audio) through Wii U Chat.

I'm glad it's stricter than other systems too.  We don't need broadcasts of men undressing unconscious women showing up on Miiverse like on PSN.


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 11, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> You really should look into things before complaining about them.
> 
> The friend system is fine. There is no friend-code system on the Wii U. It works just like any other setup. If you like someone, send them a friend request. It logs all the names of people you've played online with recently too, so if you liked someone on chat and forgot to send a request in-game, you can do it later. I've even run across a few people from GBAtemp on Monster Hunter and added them.
> 
> ...


 
He may be speaking of the severely neutered 3DS version of miiverse. No messaging, no direct adding (and if you attempt to contact someone to add you for a trade or whatever you get moderated), etc.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 11, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> He may be speaking of the severely neutered 3DS version of miiverse. No messaging, no direct adding (and if you attempt to contact someone to add you for a trade or whatever you get moderated), etc.


The 3DS version sucks, but I think it's based on the web version due to limited amount of memory. Maybe the new 3DS will allow messaging. It all depends on if they dedicate more memory to background processes, or if it all goes to the games.

As for the friend system, that's just the way the DS series is. It's been that way for a decade, and I doubt it will ever change.

Edit: If you're talking about something like this, it's reasonable to expect the discussion is about the full version.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2014)

Nintendo4ChildServices ;O;


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

I read all those posts...

 Why is nowadays kids so stupid???

at 10 I knew how to play metroid 
Look at this:                                 (me)   (dumb kid)

I hate you Call Of Duty! Look how bad you made kids!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Nintendo4ChildServices ;O;


 

Poor kid, doesn't realize he's getting beaten cause he doesn't like Sonic in the first place...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> snip


 

At least it's something Nintendo would approve.


----------



## Zero Dozer (Mar 12, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


>


 
This is... sick.


----------



## migles (Mar 15, 2015)

Miiverse doesn't see no problem with lesbian identities


----------



## migles (Apr 18, 2015)

i feel like i am Veho of this thread.


----------



## migles (Jul 28, 2015)

violently post miiverse stuff before nintendo turns it into a closed box


----------

